# NIE problems in Barcelona



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello,

I moved to Barcelona one month ago and I've been trying to get my NIE number. The first time I went to the office I didn't have a contract, the lady told me I needed a contract and even gave me a sheet with all the information written on it. I took the sheet to my boss and she read it and gave me a contract according to what I had been given. 

I went back yesterday and a different lady said she didn't want a contract but a letter with dates on it, I showed her the contract had dates but she just said she didn't want a contract. I've told my boss who deals with a lot of workers from outside Spain and she doesn't understand what the problem is.

She also didn't want my EX15 form and gave me a EX18 form to fill in, is that correct? I told her I was there for a NIE number.

I'm very confused and I hope someone can help.

Thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lukedharris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I moved to Barcelona one month ago and I've been trying to get my NIE number. The first time I went to the office I didn't have a contract, the lady told me I needed a contract and even* gave me a sheet with all the information written on it*. I took the sheet to my boss and she read it and gave me a contract according to what I had been given.
> 
> ...


Did you take that sheet with the info on it when you went back?

Also, get your boss to *phone* the place you've been to so that s/he can double check the info.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Did you take that sheet with the info on it when you went back?
> 
> Also, get your boss to *phone* the place you've been to so that s/he can double check the info.



It appears you are working in Spain. That being so it is not an NIE you need, or can even apply for. You must register on the EU Citzens Registar.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lukedharris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I moved to Barcelona one month ago and I've been trying to get my NIE number. The first time I went to the office I didn't have a contract, the lady told me I needed a contract and even gave me a sheet with all the information written on it. I took the sheet to my boss and she read it and gave me a contract according to what I had been given.
> 
> ...


As Larry says, it seems that you are asking the wrong questions.

What you need is to be listed on the "foreigners list" in order to get a "certificate of registration". This requires form EX18. It will also require proof of income (work contract) and proof of healthcare cover (SS payments).

I think you may have confused them by using the incorrect form and asking for the wrong document.


----------



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah I took the information sheet, she just wrote no contract on it. My boss is calling around now to find out what the problem is, but so far no luck.


----------



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> As Larry says, it seems that you are asking the wrong questions.
> 
> What you need is to be listed on the "foreigners list" in order to get a "certificate of registration". This requires form EX18. It will also require proof of income (work contract) and proof of healthcare cover (SS payments).
> 
> I think you may have confused them by using the incorrect form and asking for the wrong document.


Everyone else I've spoken to here has a NIE nothing else. Also my boss said that's all I need.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lukedharris said:


> Everyone else I've spoken to here has a NIE nothing else. Also my boss said that's all I need.


Well, regardless of what they are doing, if you want to be legal you need to registered on the central register of foreigners (*Registro Central de Extranjeros*) and you will be issued with a certificate which is a *Certificado de Registro de Cuidadano de la Union*.
I'm not sure what Larry is saying about you don't need a NIE though...


----------



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, regardless of what they are doing, if you want to be legal you need to registered on the central register of foreigners (*Registro Central de Extranjeros*) and you will be issued with a certificate which is a *Certificado de Registro de Cuidadano de la Union*.
> I'm not sure what Larry is saying about you don't need a NIE though...


The bank said I need a NIE to open an account. The NIE is what I need.


----------



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, regardless of what they are doing, if you want to be legal you need to registered on the central register of foreigners (*Registro Central de Extranjeros*) and you will be issued with a certificate which is a *Certificado de Registro de Cuidadano de la Union*.
> I'm not sure what Larry is saying about you don't need a NIE though...


Also my friends with NIE are legal, one of them works in a bank and he's only ever needed a NIE.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lukedharris said:


> The bank said I need a NIE to open an account. The NIE is what I need.


And so you don't think you need the certificate?


----------



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And so you don't think you need the certificate?


I'm not saying I don't need it, this is the first I've heard about it. I know I need a NIE to open a bank account. If a certificate comes before or after fine but no one here has mentioned it.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> As Larry says, it seems that you are asking the wrong questions.
> 
> What you need is to be listed on the "foreigners list" in order to get a "certificate of registration". This requires form EX18. It will also require proof of income (work contract) and proof of healthcare cover (SS payments).
> 
> I think you may have confused them by using the incorrect form and asking for the wrong document.


Luke. You do as you want, But as you are being told you are resident and thus you must register.

You will get an NIE when you register, you cannot, unlike a non resident, apply for just an NIE.

To open a bank account (as a resident) you will need to produce the EU Residents Certifcate.

All very simple, (unless you want to go off on your own tangent ! )


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I think the problem might be that a lot of people here say "NIE" when they actually mean the EU Certificate, as this also has the NIE number on it. Agree that the OP needs this certificate - we had to go back to the offices a couple of times to get mine sorted as they kept asking for different things!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lukedharris said:


> I'm not saying I don't need it, this is the first I've heard about it. I know I need a NIE to open a bank account. If a certificate comes before or after fine but no one here has mentioned it.



@lukedharris - what you are being told is correct and the law!

As a NON-RESIDENT, one does NOT need an NIE to get a Spanish bank account - just a passport will do.

As a Spanish resident, one needs proof of residency and registration.


As stated, many, many foreigners don't know or understand the law on this and think that all they need is an NIE - this is simply wrong. A certificate of registration is vital to carry out even the most basic of functions in Spain.

Whilst your company only require an NIE, this doesn't mean that it's all you need.

PLEASE, PLEASE take advice from those that actually know how the system works and not just from 'pub gossip'.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

It is notoriously hard to get this paperwork done in Barcelona, so whilst it might sound easy if you are in the know, and maybe it is easy to do in other parts of the country, it is not an easy process to go through up here. You have my sympathies OP, but be persistent and if necessary pay a Catalan and Spanish (and English) speaking professional to help you as doing it alone if you don't speak their language makes it a lot harder than it should be.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Helenameva said:


> It is notoriously hard to get this paperwork done in Barcelona, so whilst it might sound easy if you are in the know, and maybe it is easy to do in other parts of the country, it is not an easy process to go through up here. You have my sympathies OP, but be persistent and if necessary pay a Catalan and Spanish (and English) speaking professional to help you as doing it alone if you don't speak their language makes it a lot harder than it should be.


The most apparent thing causing a problem here is that Luke is trying to obtain an NIE cert when he is required by law to obtain a Certificate of Registration on the EU Citizens Register. Not even paying God could help him do that.

A bit like trying to get a Driving Licence when wants to travel to another country when he needs a Passport !!


----------



## lukedharris (Oct 22, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> @lukedharris - what you are being told is correct and the law!
> 
> As a NON-RESIDENT, one does NOT need an NIE to get a Spanish bank account - just a passport will do.
> 
> ...


Well I got it sorted my boss asked her account and they gave me what I needed. I asked about the certificate of registration but neither my boss or the lady who gave me my NIE number knew what that was about, they said the only certificate was for people outside of the EU.

My main problem was I need a letter instead of a contract, no whether I needed a contract or not, which turned out to be a communication problem.

Is it okay that I take bureaucratic advice over 'pub gossip'? 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lukedharris said:


> Well I got it sorted my boss asked her account and they gave me what I needed. I asked about the certificate of registration but neither my boss or the lady who gave me my NIE number knew what that was about, they said the only certificate was for people outside of the EU.
> 
> My main problem was I need a letter instead of a contract, no whether I needed a contract or not, which turned out to be a communication problem.
> 
> ...


Where did you go to get the NIE? I mean the social security, a police station, the town hall????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lukedharris said:


> Well I got it sorted my boss asked her account and they gave me what I needed. I asked about the certificate of registration but neither my boss or the lady who gave me my NIE number knew what that was about, they said the only certificate was for people outside of the EU.
> 
> My main problem was I need a letter instead of a contract, no whether I needed a contract or not, which turned out to be a communication problem.
> 
> ...


what you are getting here isn't pub gossip

here's the government website Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración

it's clear that EU citizens need the _Certificado de registro de ciudadano de la Union_ - & goes on to describe the documentation required


unfortunately some funcionarios don't get it right - & eventually you'll need that certificate - if only to open a resident bank account & avoid non-resident fees & taxes
btw - what colour is the certificate you have been given & does it have an expiry date?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

lukedharris said:


> ............., they said the only certificate was for people outside of the EU.
> 
> Is it okay that I take bureaucratic advice over 'pub gossip'?



Sorry mate but you are wrong again (as well as being rude to those to those of us who have given you factual advice) 

Non EU citizens must obtain RESIDENCIA, which is completely different from EU Citizen Registration.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Don't you think he might in fact have obtained the registration certificate? After all, the NIE is on that certificate.
PS Pub gossip was first mentioned by snikpoh...


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't want to go off topic here, but I think that the EU registration certificate is a silly idea. Register EU citizens yes, but give them an ID card with the NIE and their photo on it, not a piece of paper!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> I don't want to go off topic here, but I think that the EU registration certificate is a silly idea. Register EU citizens yes, but give them an ID card with the NIE and their photo on it, not a piece of paper!


You, and everybody else I think.
Rumour has it that this was changed as the Brits complained about having an ID card. Personally I think that's an urban myth...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mike kelly said:


> I don't want to go off topic here, but I think that the EU registration certificate is a silly idea. Register EU citizens yes, but give them an ID card with the NIE and their photo on it, not a piece of paper!


Until April 2007 that was what happened. However, as a result of an EU saying it was illegal for Spain to require 'Residencia' for EU citizens the law changed. From then on it was EU Registration with a pieces of 'useless green paper' although, as I said, it still applies to non-EU citizens.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You, and everybody else I think.
> Rumour has it that this was changed as the Brits complained about having an ID card. Personally I think that's an urban myth...


most if not all other EU countries have a National ID card though - so it doesn't much matter to them, because they can just carry that in their wallet & they aren't expensive to replace - maybe 40€ as opposed to the small fortune it costs to replace a British passport from here


----------



## DizzyInSpain (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Luke,

I've just moved to Valencia, and what I've noticed on these forums is that people regularly give inaccurate and conflicting advice, often with a 'know it all' or condescending attitude. Don't rely on anything said on here if it really matters. 

/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DizzyInSpain said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> I've just moved to Valencia, and what I've noticed on these forums is that people regularly give inaccurate and conflicting advice, often with a 'know it all' or condescending attitude. Don't rely on anything said on here if it really matters.
> 
> /SNIP/


that's because this is a forum - not an official govt website

that is also why we very often will direct members to those govt websites for the correct information


that said, there are quite a few members here with experience in various areas who actually do know what they are talking about


----------

